# Will the Tivo Edge OTA ever become the Over the Air-Streaming device that I need.



## wind7sailor (7 mo ago)

I was looking for the 4 tuner Edge OTA that I heard was being sold by Tivo, but now that unit has been inexplicably cancelled by Tivo for unknown reasons. The 2 tuner Edge OTA is definitely a non-starter for us.

We are looking to Quit cable, since we can stream all the channels we watch and save a ton of money. My wife records a lot of talk shows and we record a lot prime-time network shows. Our Dvr is filled with 80 to 85 percent of OTA shows. Luckily we live 11 miles from the broadcast towers of Portland Oregon, which are already broadcasting ATSC 3.0 signals. We can stream and record all the other cable channels.

Will Tivo ever make an OTA DVR with 4 ATCS 3.0 tuners and at least a 1Tb drive and options to add an external hard drive or increasing the onboard hard drive to 2Tb or higher. If it could be streamed through my home Wifi, like Tablo, Recast and Hd Homerun, that would be perfect. For now, I'll probably just stream with one of the full service companies like YoutubeTv, Hulu+Live or Fubo. 

If I can get a 1080p resolution from an OTA DVR, I'll buy that unit and after a year, I'll be saving an additional $600 dollars or more forever. Philo works for my wife and I can get enough Football and playoffs of other sports from my locals stations, and can always stream Sling for a few months if I need my ESPN and Monday Night Football.


----------



## CoachFL (Aug 6, 2021)

TiVo Edge DVRs


TiVo DVRs, remotes, upgrades, parts, and repairs for all TiVo, DIRECTV, Bolt, Roamio, Premiere and other DVR models.




www.weaknees.com





Weaknees sells a 4-tuner OTA refurbished Edge with 2TB. 

Tivo does not have Peacock which I use. I use Peacock on my smart TV.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

> Will the Tivo Edge OTA ever become the Over the Air-Streaming device that I need


No, because it will never be a 4-tuner Roamio Basic

The Edge OTA answers the question of "what if we made a unit worse than the Roamio, and less flexible than a Bolt" unfortunately it was not a question anyone was really asking.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

No


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

Go buy a Roku, Firestick or whatever streaming device that works for you. Add to that a good reliable OTA 4 tuner Roamio. Don't get stuck on the notion of an ultimate "all in one" Tivo.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

OTA Bolt has a better tuner pair it with a streaming device of your choice. All in one devices are single point of failure devices, when they fail you lose everything. Never use one device for everything the universe has an evil sense of humor.


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

wind7sailor said:


> I was looking for the 4 tuner Edge OTA that I heard was being sold by Tivo, but now that unit has been inexplicably cancelled by Tivo for unknown reasons. The 2 tuner Edge OTA is definitely a non-starter for us.
> 
> We are looking to Quit cable, since we can stream all the channels we watch and save a ton of money. My wife records a lot of talk shows and we record a lot prime-time network shows. Our Dvr is filled with 80 to 85 percent of OTA shows. Luckily we live 11 miles from the broadcast towers of Portland Oregon, which are already broadcasting ATSC 3.0 signals. We can stream and record all the other cable channels.
> 
> ...


I’m holding out for Tablio or HD Homerun to offer lifetime on their quad atsc 3.0/1.0 units before I bite. They may not be broadcasting 4k or HDR content now on atsc 3.0, but it will come.

Sadly I don’t think TiVo will go that route or they would have already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

JackMcC said:


> I’m holding out for Tablio or HD Homerun to offer lifetime on their quad atsc 3.0/1.0 units before I bite. They may not be broadcasting 4k or HDR content now on atsc 3.0, but it will come. Sadly I don’t think TiVo will go that route or they would have already.


While that could be true, from a lame person's layperson's view, I wouldn't think that it would be that hard to insert an ATSC 3.0 tuner into their existing technology. And if not the current owners, maybe a buyer. It would be awful if they just stopped producing new technology and just quit. I hope that isn't the case. 🥵

Edit: I don't know why I said lame person, that was lame of me.


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

pl1 said:


> While that could be true, from a lame person's view, I wouldn't think that it would be that hard to insert an ATSC 3.0 tuner into their existing technology. And if not the current owners, maybe a buyer. It would be awful if they just stopped producing new technology and just quit. I hope that isn't the case.


It’s more than that unfortunately since you have a much higher data rate to decompress and record on the fly so the supporting hardware needs upgrading.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Britflix (May 11, 2018)

I don’t think TiVo really cares anymore about there products, or quality. They’re making tons of money doing nothing, but collecting on all the patents they own.


----------



## wind7sailor (7 mo ago)

JackMcC said:


> I’m holding out for Tablio or HD Homerun to offer lifetime on their quad atsc 3.0/1.0 units before I bite. They may not be broadcasting 4k or HDR content now on atsc 3.0, but it will come.
> 
> Sadly I don’t think TiVo will go that route or they would have already.
> 
> ...


I'm about ready to cut the Cable off, and start Streaming. For the next 2 to 3 years, I'll have to stream from one of the large companies like YoutubeTV, Hulu or Fubo, until the ATSC 3.0 machines get the bugs out. I'm 11 miles from the Portland, Oregon TV towers that are already broadcasting 3.0 signals. I tend agree from what I've been reading here, over the last month, that Tivo may not be an option at that point, since they are only clinging on to a shrinking Cable DVR market which in the past was their many source of sales.


----------



## SleepyD (Mar 6, 2021)

JackMcC said:


> I’m holding out for Tablio or HD Homerun to offer lifetime on their quad atsc 3.0/1.0 units before I bite. They may not be broadcasting 4k or HDR content now on atsc 3.0, but it will come.
> 
> Sadly I don’t think TiVo will go that route or they would have already.
> 
> ...


I hope they don’t offer lifetime on their services. Companies have to make money some kind of way if you want them around. Silicondust only charges $35 a year if I remember correctly. I don’t think I would like their DVR system. I definitely don’t like how you watch TV with it. I use my HD home run tuner with a DVR system called Channels DVR, getchannels.com. It’s an amazing DVR that TiVo should be. Pulls in the locals and you can: pull in cable channels with the TV subscription with the TV everywhere access. We use Philo and it has TV everywhere access. You get the best of both worlds in one guide. A little bit of a set up but well worth the time. $80 a year is reasonable for the great experience. You can load your own TV show and movie files into it as well. Check it out. You won’t regret it.


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

SleepyD said:


> I hope they don’t offer lifetime on their services. Companies have to make money some kind of way if you want them around. Silicondust only charges $35 a year if I remember correctly. I don’t think I would like their DVR system. I definitely don’t like how you watch TV with it. I use my HD home run tuner with a DVR system called Channels DVR, getchannels.com. It’s an amazing DVR that TiVo should be. Pulls in the locals and you can: pull in cable channels with the TV subscription with the TV everywhere access. We use Philo and it has TV everywhere access. You get the best of both worlds in one guide. A little bit of a set up but well worth the time. $80 a year is reasonable for the great experience. You can load your own TV show and movie files into it as well. Check it out. You won’t regret it.


They still make money with lifetime services since a lot of people like myself still upgrade after a few years.

I did look at channels DVR service. They don’t appear to offer any 4k recording capability which is what I would be looking for if I did go that route.

Most of what I stream doesn’t need to be recorded since it can be watched at a later date/time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oregondean (Dec 4, 2002)

@wind7sailor We must be near-neighbors ... I am about 8 miles south of those same towers. I have a Roamio OTA/CableCard 4 tuner device (8465000. I use CableCard a few months a year to DVR college football. I don't want to stream and be tied to ESPN (and other's) schedules and commercials. I'm a USC fan so I hope to keep my CableCard another month into the playoffs this season! 

Is there any way to DVR ESPN with the Roamaio??


----------

